# 2007 Bow season



## USSapper

Any success for you boys this weekend?


----------



## Scott Schuchard

So far just a **** didnt run 10yrds and fell over dead this pics from my stand could have fill the doe tag but its just to darn HOT


----------



## justinsxc

been out once, respectable 5x5 but not big enough for me... and it is never too hot to hunt


----------



## TheProffesional

dad shot this 5x5 opening day around 8:00 he will score in
the mid 170's.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Went out tonight and it was HOT. and what a night. anybody see deer out of velvet already seen two tonight and missed a chip shot at a BIG boy!


----------



## TheProffesional

my dads gettting that 5x5 mounted does anyone
know how they keep the velvet on the antlers?


----------



## neb_bo

no experience with velvet, but the say (i know, i know, hearsay) to just be gentle, and take care in handling, and the taxidermist is supposed to be able to preserve it, maybe shellac?


----------



## neb_bo

thats a frickin bruiser btw, nice deer.


----------



## morel_greg

I saw two deer this weekend partially out of velvet the rest were still in velvet in the badlands. Saw quite a few deer but nothing big. I did miss one I should have hit but I rushed the shot.


----------



## neb_bo

also, me and bowtechin got our aces kicked by the speed goats this weekend. you find me a nearsighted antelope, and i might have a chance.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

morel_greg said:


> I did miss one I should have hit but I rushed the shot.


Thats what I did and It makes me sick it was right under me, it was by far the biggest I have seen around my area


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

The pro,

I have a 6x5 in full valvet on the wall. they dry it. Be really careful with it. Put it in the freezer, till at the taxidermist!


----------



## andyb

I passed on five does and tow spike bucks. One of the spikes was out of velvet. This was my first time ever bowhunting and it was and amazing expierence!!


----------



## USSapper

Thats a dandy there..wow


----------



## TheProffesional

alrite yea its at the taxidermists
already so hopefully they can save
it! sittin on the ground was a killer
ive never seen the mosquitoes so bad.


----------



## USSapper

Anyone else had any success or stories to share?


----------



## deerhunternd05

the week end of the 15th sat in a new stand had a doe come in at 6:30 pm stuck her. at 7:00 hunting buddy stuck a 120 4x4 and at 8:00 had a 4x8 come into the same stand i shot the doe in. I had already tagged and gutted the doe i could see it laying in the stubble feild from the stand the 4x8 stood at the bottom of my stand for 5 min. before he offered me the shot should score around 135-140. the g2 and g3 on the 4 side measure 11 3/4 in long he's going on the wall... :beer:


----------



## big_al_09

i shot a pigeon yesterday... that's about it though


----------



## goatboy

My son took a nice buck on 9/9/07.
Hard quartering away shot with a muzzy 4 blade and McPerson bow, he went about 70 yds.


----------



## USSapper

Beautiful picture


----------



## kevin.k

ive had terrible luck lost and lost a deer


----------



## TheProffesional

nice buck goatboy! thats a sweet pic


----------



## GamoSnypier

what pound c bow would b good for deer hunting ?


----------



## TheProffesional

my dad and i both shoot 60 lbs
it seems to work just fine and ur
arm doesn't get worn out when
practicing!


----------



## RiverRob

i was out tuning in my muzzy MX3's and shooting some 3d's when i saw some white hoping out of the corner of my eye. i followed it and came to find a find a rabbit at 20 yards, well i would say my muzzy's are tuned by the way it prit neer took its head off. ill be headed out after whitetails in vermont on oct 6th and i hope to see the same white then.......blood shed on crisp fallen leaves. you know, one of those days when the air is cool and the sky is clear with the sunshining through the colored leaves. God bless America.


----------



## sierra03

Fortunately I missed this little one, and going back at it in the morning.


----------



## goatboy

Do you shoot a recurve? Did that shot hit in front of the deer?


----------



## sierra03

I shoot a compound. And the shot was a little low and in front. It was a longer shot than I am used to, but adrenaline set in and I thought i should take a shot.


----------



## goatboy

Yep nerve probably got the best of you, like they say "stay calm and pick a spot".


----------



## bud69652

That video was awesome to watch. Definately post some more.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sierra03

Haha, ya I told myself I would be picky until late October. Since my first year bow-hunting I took a small buck. And then last year I hung my stand one weekend, and came back to find it was stolen. So this year I wanted a real trophy with a bow-hunt.

Also this year I have a great stand location for the early season, and then once the weather turns cold and the corn/sunnies come off, I have two more great stands waiting.

I think I just under-estimated the distance of the deer.


----------



## coonboy256

i went after a **** on my property and almost hit my cat







poor bubba


----------



## sotaman

Nerves are one of the greatest parts of bowhunting. Ask yourself how many things have to go right for you to be able to succesfully harvest a deer. And it normally only takes one thing to go wrong for you to not be able to be successfull.

Give ya an idea on how to curve the nerves. I will put it plain and simply you don't. Enjoy the rush enjoy the heart thumping mind numbing rush. But be able to function and that is learned by you sitting in your truck on the drive out day dreaming at work or in the stand you make a plan. A plan for every thing you have to do in order to put that arrow into the game your chasing. Meaning what do you have to do to hit your anchor points, aiming, releasing the arrow, You need to visualize that over and over again. Until its so natural to you it just happens with out you thinking mussel memory if you will. Take the thinking out of it and let your body react to the situation and thats by a mental practise as well as physically shooting your bow in hunting situations from a stand down to a 3D target or stopping mid draw holding your draw until it burns. Practice like you play. We can all beat the nerves if we don't let them beat us.


----------



## sierra03

good point sotaman. I remember my first year bow hunting. I was in my stand from early morning until near sun-down. As soon as I heard the sound of deer coming in, I pulled back and waited. 2 minutes felt like an eternity. My arm was burning. I was almost to that point where I felt like my arm was going to melt like butter and I was going to let go. Finally I saw the deer, and it was a buck. My heart was actually burning, and pounding so hard i'm surprised the deer didn't hear it. It came within range and I let the fury rip. That arrow found it's way to that deer's heart, and the deer didn't find it's way out of those tree's. There was no tracking involved, but the area I shot the buck was not vehicle accessible. I can tell you dragging that deer the 100 yards was so worth it to me.

To me, that was the best day of my life....Amen


----------



## Jayhawk

I am not going hunting until 1st weekend of November


----------



## slicker2011

Lets see ive shot 2 deer already a doe and a spike and i have also had a bear come up and sniff my stand while i was in it


----------



## goosehunter20

Ok i have a question when im sitting in my tree stand and theres a deer 20 yards away from me do i shoot the distance from me to him or do i shoot the distance from the base of the tree. This might sound like a really dumb question to some people but i swear to god i heard that you shoot the distance from the base of the tree somewhere


----------



## TheProffesional

id just shoot 20 yards haha it cant
be but a yard or 2 different from the
2 different spots


----------



## sotaman

Goosehunter there is a very easy math equation to figure that out and thats the whole new latest and greatest thing about the leoupold range finders. Just aim a bit low and you will be fine


----------



## settles8

the answer to that last question is distance from base of tree or actual horizontal range from you to the deer, but sotaman is right, at that distance is pretty negligible, just aim a bit low.


----------



## USSapper

My 2007 season consisted of 2 hunts. I had no time to scout but the time I was out i found a new area that I had never rifle hunted before and patterned a few deer, mainly a big big guy I was after. The first night a 5x2 came by, his left side anters were messed up so I passed, a few days later a 5x6 came by in the same spot, again I thought to myself that I didnt need any more meat and it was so much cooler to just watch this magnificent animal just feet away from me, unaware that I was there. If I was thinking I would have taken some pictures of the two or at least some video. Good luck for the rest of the season guys


----------

